# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Pascal/Delphi/Kylix >  Giúp tớ vẽ tranh phong cảnh thiên nhiên với! Cám ơn 1000 lần !

## inoxtrungthanh

Các bác giúp em với! Đề là hãy vẽ 1 bức tranh thiên nhiên tùy ý! Mong các bác giúp dùm em Cám ơn rất nhiều!

----------


## ngovanquang12c3

Trời! Mình chỉ có thể hỗ trợ về mặt đồ họa thôi. Còn "sáng tạo nghệ thuật" thì mình chịu @@

----------


## vlvietlamvl

Nếu vẽ thì [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) có lẽ cần tạo ra các hàm như sau: vẽ cây (x, y, kt), vẽ đá, vẽ cỏ ...
Rồi vẽ thôi. Hình như trong room có cái pm paint to pas để vẽ ảnh trong pascal đấy.
hoặc không dùng ásm để load hình cây cối từ các ảnh ngoài rồi bối trí ở đâu thì tùy :1eye

----------


## trangnt

vẽ bừa đi bạn, dễ thui mà ^^:shifty::shifty::shifty::shifty::shifty::shifty:

----------


## thanhcanh

> Các bác giúp em với! Đề là hãy vẽ 1 bức tranh thiên nhiên tùy ý! Mong các bác giúp dùm em Cám ơn rất nhiều!


Cái này khó đấy, bạn thử đưa 1 bức tranh bạn cần vẽ lên xem(tranh đơn giản thôi).
Vì mình cũng không biết sáng tạo ra 1 bức tranh được !

----------


## Chickense

*Giúp tớ vẽ tranh phong cảnh thiên nhiên với*

Cái này khó á. Trước hết là bạn phải có ý tưởng. Rồi vẽ riêng một số chi tiết trang trí như cây cối, cỏ, hoa... theo toạ độ x,y, kích thước n gì gì đó. Rồi bạn mới ghép lại bằng cách gán các giá trị cho các số đó, như vậy thì bạn mới vẽ hiệu quả và tiết kiệm thời gian, công sức.
Bạn có thể liên hệ nick yahoo anvy1102 để tiện trao đổi thêm, vì mình không có điều kiện lên diễn đàn thường xuyên. Mình có một số bài vẽ đơn giản, biết đâu giúp ích cho bạn phần nào [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
Thân.

----------

